# Black diamond blasting sand for shrimp tank info



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi All
I'd like to know more about black (diamond) blasting sand, which was recommended by few forum members. is it safe (non toxic) for shrimp tank,? does it contain any nutrients for plants? or You need to add fertilizers, how does it affect water parameters? PH, GH, KH? is it like pool filter sand, neutral?. I know its cheap, but it is worth it to buy?


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

brook39 said:


> Hi All
> I'd like to know more about black (diamond) blasting sand, which was recommended by few forum members. is it safe (non toxic) for shrimp tank,? does it contain any nutrients for plants? or You need to add fertilizers, how does it affect water parameters? PH, GH, KH? is it like pool filter sand, neutral?. I know its cheap, but it is worth it to buy?


It's inert, completely safe to use


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Neo's will be fine . But if you want to keep Caridina's you will want a substrate that buffers our PH


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Inert (safe for shrimp)
Require plant ferts
Does not alter water parameters once thoroughly cleaned (if anything, it'll raise TDS)


Basically, like pool filter sand.


Currently using it in 2 tanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Ya , But it looks cool .


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

what ferts You can use for plants but safe for shrimp?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

SL-Aqua Shrimp Tank Plant Fertilizer
Shrimpernet line
ThriveS ALL IN ONE Shrimp Specific Liquid Fertilizer



Of the ones I can think of off the top of my head... I know there are others out there.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

As already mentioned NilocG Thrive S. contains zero copper which is what is bad at levels for shrimp that what would normally be safe for most fish. 

I use and love bdbs on my 20 gallon long tank. Completely inert so will need another formmof nutrients for plants. Plants root really well in it. And what surprised me is how much it actually stays put and does not get stirred up easily compared to other sands. Also it rinses really well and easily. Filled a couple 5 gallon buckets and rinsed stirring with my hand for about 5 minutes each bucket till water coming out was clear. Took about 10 minutes for an entire 50lb bag and when I filled up the tank it was clear in less than an hour. Good stuff. Pic was taken next day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CichRick (Jun 14, 2018)

*How did the Black Diamond work out?*



clownplanted said:


> As already mentioned NilocG Thrive S. contains zero copper which is what is bad at levels for shrimp that what would normally be safe for most fish.
> 
> I use and love bdbs on my 20 gallon long tank. Completely inert so will need another formmof nutrients for plants. Plants root really well in it. And what surprised me is how much it actually stays put and does not get stirred up easily compared to other sands. Also it rinses really well and easily. Filled a couple 5 gallon buckets and rinsed stirring with my hand for about 5 minutes each bucket till water coming out was clear. Took about 10 minutes for an entire 50lb bag and when I filled up the tank it was clear in less than an hour. Good stuff. Pic was taken next day
> 
> ...


I know it's an older thread, but how did the Black Diamond work out for your shrimp tank? I'm considering picking some up for my tanks.


----------

